# When does seasonal shedding begin?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been expecting Bianca to start "blowing coat" for the last two months or so, but so far I haven't seen any 'seasonal' shedding-- don't GSDs exhibit that? I thought they did but I haven't seen anything from Bianca. I'm wondering when others dogs start the seasonal shedding period? IIRC my Golden usually started in May or June depending on how hot it was and how much time we spent outside, and then shed again in the fall...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSD shedding is seasonal? Could someone pleasssseeee tell Jax that!!!!


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08GSD shedding is seasonal? Could someone pleasssseeee tell Jax that!!!!


Hehehe! Well as far as I know they do shed right through the year but then twice a year they fully blow coat. So Jax08 I'm afraid what you've experienced aint nothing yet! LOL!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Bella sheds year round but right now she is shedding more, extra clumps but I brush her everyday so maybe I don't really notice the seasonal one. I think it depends on her age and coat too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah that's what I meant by "seasonal" shedding Heidi-- I was expecting an increase in shedding (possibly in clumps) for a period of time in the spring. 
Bianca sheds all the time but it is a pretty light shedding, if I brush her I get maybe a brush full of fur but that's it. My Golden Retriever was the same way most of the year (except she didn't have a heavy undercoat so most of the year I didn't even get a full brush of shed fur) and then twice a year she would shed heavily for a few weeks. 
I thought GSDs did that too?


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it depends some on the dog and where you live.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah GSDs shedding is 100% seasonal. 

The season is 365 days long however...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax blew her 'winter' coat end part of April. I think she only had a heavier coat because of the time she spent outside in the stables with us when it was 10 degrees. There weren't any clumps at all, just a little heavier coat. I still pick hair out of my food, off my clothes, out of my car....on a very regular basis.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08 I still pick hair out of my food, off my clothes, out of my car....on a very regular basis.


Amazing where it turns up, isn't it!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

yeah I think it depends when you live. I know here Mya is shedding like mad


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yeah, they're supposed to stop shedding????

Depends on where you live and your individual dog. Last spring, Morgan started blowing coat in april so I sent her and Otto to the groomer. Who said she pulled a purse dog out of morgan but next to nothing off Otto. He started blowing coat in May, I shedded him out and he looked good, then he had another massive blow last month. Morgan has been doing this strange thing where one side of her butt goes, then the other, then back. She's still blowing coat but I think he's done. 

Mind you these are 2 dogs who are never far apart - it's not like he's outside all the time and she's in. They're always together.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Bella just turned 1 years old, the clumps are near her butt back of legs that is the only spot and it just happend in July. Our summer so far is like spring it stinks. She is very short flat coated not thick at least not yet.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My boy blows coat, I do not know exactly when it starts, what star alignment, weather, etc., compels the coat to shed out. 

My girls shed out twice a year at about 15 to 17 weeks after their heat cycle, when they would be weaning puppies if they had them.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well the thing is, I know my Golden always started her seasonal shedding way before July, so I'm wondering if it is strange that Bianca hasn't started yet?

I know about the 'regular' year-round shedding, which doesn't seem that bad with Bianca but I am just wondering if I should keep expecting her to start a seasonal coat 'shed-fest' for the summer or if it's just not going to happen...

I live in Chicago so normally pretty hot summers and very cold winters.


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

Bosco and Kira both blew coats sometime this spring (we're in AL), although Kira is having a mini-coat-blowing right now. It's not the full explosion, but it's more than just normal shedding too.

The dogs usually haven't exploded at the same time, which I thought was interesting... Sometimes they'll explode a month apart!

I would think that your dog would have exploded by now if she was going to.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08GSD shedding is seasonal? Could someone pleasssseeee tell Jax that!!!!


WHAT?!! It's SEASONAL?? Then we must be in change of seasons daily


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Jax blew her 'winter' coat end part of April. I think she only had a heavier coat because of the time she spent outside in the stables with us when it was 10 degrees. There weren't any clumps at all, just a little heavier coat. I still pick hair out of my food, off my clothes, out of my car....on a very regular basis.


Lucy and Nikki have just about finished with the heavier shedding, which they started in June...at least my rugs don't look like they're growing fur overnight...

Oh, and around here, food just isn't food without doggy hair in it


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

PipiK}
Oh said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/%%GRAEMLIN_URL%%/laugh.gif[/img]


I know...

2 C. flour
1 C. sugar
1/4 C. butter
1 oz hair partly comprised of black, cream, short, long and part feline.
....
....
....


----------

